# cleaning nylon mesh bags



## jvr06 (Apr 14, 2013)

How do you clean nylon mesh bags after using it during fermentation filled with fruit and berries?


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 14, 2013)

I turn mine inside out and wash them in a sink then wash them in a washing machine with cold water, then line dry them


----------



## saramc (Apr 14, 2013)

I turn them inside out & rinse well; then I soak in a Powdered Brewer's Wash solution, scrubbing any areas as needed. Rinse well then place in non-reactive container & cover (to saturate) with k-meta sanitizing solution, allow appropriate contact time, ring out & air dry.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 14, 2013)

Spray nozzle attached to the sink faucet


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 14, 2013)

I just bought ten more at Home Depot. I remove from pail, squeeze and toss them.


----------



## Luc (Apr 15, 2013)

Use plain nylon stockings. They do a great job and are cheap. Just throw them away when they have done their job.

I use them all the time and even made a small DIY project for helping them fill up with pulp:

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.nl/2007/08/nylon-kous-hulpje-nylonstockings-suit.html

Luc


----------



## jvr06 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. 

Great idea Luc, nice write up too!


----------



## Tess (Apr 15, 2013)

I toss mine. Get them cheap at the hardware store. Paint Strainer bags


----------

